# long day today



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

had to tape 5 apartments 300 sheets. just beads left for tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

somebody makes big bucks :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

keke said:


> somebody makes big bucks :yes: :thumbsup:


bazooka works good but body is sore ouch:yes:


----------

